# Big turbo swap on 2010 vw CC



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

I bought JR's old turbo kit and decided to post pics and comments...

Here are pics of parts I took out. All the intake piping, the downpipe and the turbo+manifold (through the downpipe hole and after I lose the axle and poped it out so it would come down and out of the way.)

Parts taken out










Starting to put it together






I noticed 2 plugs one seems to be some sort of bypass on the cold side (kinda like a stepper motor with a valve - some sort of pressure release?) and the other one seems to read pressure but I don't understand the 3 intakes or if it's 2 intakes and 1 exit? I have no clue but the kit (last pic) seems to have some hoses that indicate they go in this last plug/sensor. I think the other can stay unplugged, maybe have some sort of resistance to avoid a CEL?


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

Here is a pic of both turbo+manifold (comparison pics) and pic of car in shop (I can only work on it after 7pm - ? and then go tired to work the next day + sat + sun) :-/


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Man that thing is HUGE conpared to the stocker!!!....cant wait to see how this turns out man....GL :beer:


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

AZ_CC said:


> Man that thing is HUGE conpared to the stocker!!!....cant wait to see how this turns out man....GL :beer:


Thanks bro. I will at first leave the wastegate open and still do't WOT it (will let it boost what's supposed to) until I tune it. Going limb is not good in ANY situation! LOL!


----------



## lilfleck (Nov 28, 2008)

nice, keep snapping pics!


----------



## phillyss (Jul 23, 2011)

That's awesome! GL with the rest of the project. I'm going to follow this thread closely! so keep posting pics :beer:opcorn:


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks... Will do. So far I need a Stage III Unitronic and UniConnect so I can tune it. $950 + $149 + tune ...ugh... LOL

Ah, not to forget, I want the Wagner Tuning IC and the 3" exhaust to the back with straight thru muffler...gotta look for one that s J shaped pipe inside...


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

m4f1050 said:


> Ah, not to forget, I want the Wagner Tuning IC and the 3" exhaust to the back with straight thru muffler...gotta look for one that s J shaped pipe inside...


Let me know when you are ready for the Wagner IC, their NA office is only a few miles from our Cali warehouse and we can ship same day  :thumbup:

Glen @ AMI


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

Sales @ AMI said:


> Let me know when you are ready for the Wagner IC, their NA office is only a few miles from our Cali warehouse and we can ship same day  :thumbup:
> 
> Glen @ AMI


Wow, that's on the other side of USA, i'm in Florida. How much is it including shipping?


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

Well, I ran into the problem that cold side is so big it won't fit where the stock one came out of. Taking out axle and I might have to lift engine (loosening right side motor mount - pass. side) and try to squeeze it in there through the bottom... 

All roads lead to taking the axle out and sliding the turbo+manifold through the bottom....



Here is what motivates me to build my cars...  Always been on one of these and you just can't get enough..!  LOL It's actually my daily driver ATM, driving the Expedition is too expensive and it has no A/C...!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

m4f1050 said:


> Well, I ran into the problem that cold side is so big it won't fit where the stock one came out of. Taking out axle and I might have to lift engine (loosening right side motor mount - pass. side) and try to squeeze it in there through the bottom...


Dang thats kind of a good/bad problem to have....awesome u have a big a$$ turbo but its a drag if it doesn't fit

GL man and keep us posted on the situation


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

AZ_CC said:


> Dang thats kind of a good/bad problem to have....awesome u have a big a$$ turbo but its a drag if it doesn't fit
> 
> GL man and keep us posted on the situation


Actually it fits (read above and look at pic,) It's just a lot more work than a Golf... I believe the Golf you do it top-mount. I need to slide it in through the bottom seems like. Will keep y'all posted!


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

More pics as promised.











Gotta watch those 2 hoses, anybody know what they are? Thinking about matting the carp out of them and if I have space buy a turbo cover along with the matt.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Man that looks freaking awesome!!!....whos doing ur tuning?


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

AZ_CC said:


> Man that looks freaking awesome!!!....whos doing ur tuning?



I need to take the car to Axis @ Orlando, FL for the Unitronic Stage 3 program ($950) and I need a UniConnect ($149) to tune it myself afterwards when I make any changes. IDK how much they charge either. What sux is that I don't have much time to work on it or I would had it done probaby in 1 day the build, then the exhaust and in near future a nice intake but an Advanced Auto Parts one should be enough for now... I leave from work at 6pm and get to the shop at around 7:30 ~ 8:00 pm hungry as heck so I buy some junk food, eat, then at 8:30 ~ 9:00 I start working until around 12:00 ~ 2:00 am to go home take shower, fight sleep in the morning at 8:00am to go to work at 9:00am. Luckily I live 10 mins away. 

Here are the last pics I took from tonight:







I need to take the turbo out again because I think I have a water hose where an oil hose goes, want to make sure I have the water/oil correct, dont want to pump oil in my cooling system and water in my motor! LOL Also I want to try to put that heat plate, should help on the air temps a lot.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

This is gonna be awesome!

Ive been contemplating adding the HX35 (thats in my garage) to my future list of mods for the CC, but Im not sure the HX35 is a great match for the 2.0t.

Im sub'd to this for updates and turnout.

Any plans for the internals of the motor?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Dang man its moving along nicely :thumbup: glad ur gonna take it back out and double check the hoses, dont want anything bad happening 

And the tuning sounds pretty cool too!!!!


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

Turb02 said:


> This is gonna be awesome!
> 
> Ive been contemplating adding the HX35 (thats in my garage) to my future list of mods for the CC, but Im not sure the HX35 is a great match for the 2.0t.
> 
> ...


So far I plan on gonig 350ish and up to 400, so they say internals is not necessary but I whatever I can get and it's compatible if I go higher with this I am doing (i.e. the bigger IC, getting 3" exhaust to the back, a nicer air filter/setup...just to be ready when I do decide 350/400 is not enough LOL... You always want more! Don't u hate that ?!? LOL


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

AZ_CC said:


> Dang man its moving along nicely :thumbup: glad ur gonna take it back out and double check the hoses, dont want anything bad happening
> 
> And the tuning sounds pretty cool too!!!!


Yeah, I since it's not a + type of water/oil (its kinda like a > < type) where oil up-side and water is down-side not like oil up-down water side-side... But that's the confusion I have at the moment with this setup, which I just thought of a good idea just to be safe and Google that specific turbo and find out and not just going by the bolts that have white-ish = water been through it..


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

m4f1050 said:


> Yeah, I since it's not a + type of water/oil (its kinda like a > < type) where oil up-side and water is down-side not like oil up-down water side-side... But that's the confusion I have at the moment with this setup, which I just thought of a good idea just to be safe and Google that specific turbo and find out and not just going by the bolts that have white-ish = water been through it..


Oh yea man....do ur homework and be nothing shy of 100% sure what goes where....you'll ffigure it out


----------



## lilfleck (Nov 28, 2008)

nice work so far. i'm not sure if the oem heat shield will fit over those larger exhaust runners, but if so, great. I would try to fab your own custom heat shield and NOT use a 6mm hex bolt like VW uses... grinds my gears they do this..


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

m4f1050 said:


> Wow, that's on the other side of USA, i'm in Florida. How much is it including shipping?


We ship throughout the USA and the rest of the world daily, so its no big deal for us 

I have PM'd you with a special offer.

Look forward to hearing from you!

Thanks
Glen @ AMI


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Stock internals?

Are you going to run meth at all?


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

lilfleck said:


> nice work so far. i'm not sure if the oem heat shield will fit over those larger exhaust runners, but if so, great. I would try to fab your own custom heat shield and NOT use a 6mm hex bolt like VW uses... grinds my gears they do this..


I was thinking putting it the best way it fits and using some matt (to avoid rattle noises) and heat shield tape to tape it in place if bolts do not fit where they belong.


----------



## U-20T (Jan 29, 2011)

lilfleck said:


> nice work so far. i'm not sure if the oem heat shield will fit over those larger exhaust runners, but if so, great. I would try to fab your own custom heat shield and NOT use a 6mm hex bolt like VW uses... grinds my gears they do this..


stock heat shield fits and the intake bolts to it like stock.


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

U-20T said:


> stock heat shield fits and the intake bolts to it like stock.


Cool! So I was on right track. Thanks JR!

BTW, found 1 of the answers on this post:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...d-and-Info&p=82667786&viewfull=1#post82667786

I still have a question, on my cc I have this one hose sticking up and I don't know where to plug that into? I believe it was in the intake but I'm not at the shop to verify that. It's the one sticking up with a heat shield and a connector on the top. Kinda big too, about 3/4 or 7/8 diam.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

It was in the intake plumbing. I can verify that.

From a phone tapped by NSA


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

it goes on the intake before the turbo, as you can see on this pic of CTS's intake piping:










Glen @ AMI


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

Sales @ AMI said:


> it goes on the intake before the turbo, as you can see on this pic of CTS's intake piping:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh ok, yeah, I remember now. I took a break today... I was going to work beat/tired and today I just can't seem to get the energy to go work on it. Tomorrow through Sunday I will do the whole thing I bet. Just on weekdays it's tough...

So what do I do with that hose? Should I take it out and cover the other side with something like that black cap?


----------



## U-20T (Jan 29, 2011)

m4f1050 said:


> Cool! So I was on right track. Thanks JR!
> 
> BTW, found 1 of the answers on this post:
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...d-and-Info&p=82667786&viewfull=1#post82667786
> ...


On the inside bend of the intake closer to the MAF there is an AN -10 fitting you will remove the plastic corrugated tube and run a line to that. I have the back pcv port blocked off and only use the front to a catch can then to the AN fitting.


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

U-20T said:


> On the inside bend of the intake closer to the MAF there is an AN -10 fitting you will remove the plastic corrugated tube and run a line to that. I have the back pcv port blocked off and only use the front to a catch can then to the AN fitting.


Ok, thanks! I thought that was for the BOV but I will look today if there is another one, today + Sat & Sun will be long days for me until I get this puppy running!

I just saw a pic I had posted earlier, I see the opening.


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

m4f1050 said:


>


I was looking at that heat shield tape other day. I watched video and thought would help air cooler and not let pipe heat up so much from engine bay.

it's a nice build up. :thumbup:


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

siili said:


> I was looking at that heat shield tape other day. I watched video and thought would help air cooler and not let pipe heat up so much from engine bay.
> 
> it's a nice build up. :thumbup:


Credit for that goes to JR (U-20T)


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

Wagner Tuning IC is on it's way! Arrives Friday! Will have to do with stock until then!

Turbo is in and bolted, so are the water lines and the oil return-not shown on picture, forgot to take last picture of the day... Tomorrow I need to buy a coupler, I got a smaller one on the kit, nothing Ace hardware can't solve


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

Well, I have good news and not so bad news.....

Good news is I finished the install, car starts and purrs like a kitten. Sorry but like yesterday I forgot to take latest pics... (I just wanna get the hell out of there!)

Bad news is I didn't find a place to make me an exhaust extension so I couldn't test-drive it, only turn it on and rev up to 4k but before reaching 4k its like a rude awakening! LOL
Oh, and I still haven't found the J shaped muffler (top side in - bottom out) and I will also be adding a round straight through muffler in the middle section, but 3" all the way to the back where it will split in Y with 2 1/2" chrome tips.  (can't tomorrow)


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Dang man good job so far....can't wait til u can go out and really test it out....im curious to see how it is and how the stock internals manage....are u gonna dyno or go to the track with it anytime soon??


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

AZ_CC said:


> Dang man good job so far....can't wait til u can go out and really test it out....im curious to see how it is and how the stock internals manage....are u gonna dyno or go to the track with it anytime soon??


It's my DD, no track, only dyno it and drive it like I stole it! LOL J/K... I just need a bit more power than stock, (i.e. when I get on the highway... or some punk thinking a family car can't go fast...  LOL)


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

Ok, last pics I took before taking car home sounding like a truck! LOL (no exhaust yet, shop closed on Sundays)

1. No leaks, could rev up to 4k and kept it there for a minute. Checked and no leaks. :thumbup:
2. When it boosts under load it goes in limb mode at 2.5k~3k = it's gonig to work! LOL!









And yeah, I forgot the torsion bar! LOL I'm gonna have to loosen the top one and move it to the front, its behind the axle... :O


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Just went through all the posts! Looks awesome, can't wait to see this thing fully tuned. And I'm in FL too!


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

llo07brasil said:


> Just went through all the posts! Looks awesome, can't wait to see this thing fully tuned. And I'm in FL too!


Cool! You can prob. see it in person if you come down (or up) to Orlando, FL.

I'm going to put stock muffler for now until I get my 3 mufflers (high flow) and my Wagner Tuning IC.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

m4f1050 said:


> Cool! You can prob. see it in person if you come down (or up) to Orlando, FL.
> 
> I'm going to put stock muffler for now until I get my 3 mufflers (high flow) and my Wagner Tuning IC.


It would be up lol I'm in Naples.. Possibly driving up in November for two days


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

llo07brasil said:


> It would be up lol I'm in Naples.. Possibly driving up in November for two days


Ok cool! Just send me a PM a few days before so I can give you my address & #


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

m4f1050 said:


> Ok cool! Just send me a PM a few days before so I can give you my address & #


Sounds good


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

A couple of questions: What are the characteristics of the turbo? When will you begin to boost, and when will you hit max boost? What manifold are you using?
I'm curious to see how this turbo stack against the hx35. I'd really like to use it, but I don't want a lag monster.

Thoughts?

From a phone tapped by NSA


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

Turb02 said:


> A couple of questions: What are the characteristics of the turbo? When will you begin to boost, and when will you hit max boost? What manifold are you using?
> I'm curious to see how this turbo stack against the hx35. I'd really like to use it, but I don't want a lag monster.
> 
> Thoughts?
> ...


The manifold is an Eurojet and the turbo is a Precision 5530 Ball Bearing Turbo. "E" compressor cover and .63 A/R hot side. 3" exhaust all the way to the back and Wagner Tuning intercooler. It starts to boost at about 2.5k rpm (not too bad) It's a ball-bearing turbo so it doesn't have much lag. I still don't have the Unitronic software on my ECU so I can't answer the rest but without meth I should be hitting 400hp easily.


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

m4f1050 said:


> The manifold is an Eurojet and the turbo is a Precision 5530 Ball Bearing Turbo. "E" compressor cover and .63 A/R hot side. 3" exhaust all the way to the back and Wagner Tuning intercooler. It starts to boost at about 2.5k rpm (not too bad) It's a ball-bearing turbo so it doesn't have much lag. I still don't have the Unitronic software on my ECU so I can't answer the rest but without meth I should be hitting 400hp easily.


That's a large turbo, essentially a 3076. I really hope you put a conservative tune on there, unless you plan to build your motor. That thing will make well into 400hp EASILY with the right fueling. Definitely needs some rods in that motor to actually put that turbo to use, I would be worried pushing anything over mid 300's on a stock motor personally. 

Awesome project, hope to see this thing make some serious power down the road :thumbup:


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

njm23 said:


> That's a large turbo, essentially a 3076. I really hope you put a conservative tune on there, unless you plan to build your motor. That thing will make well into 400hp EASILY with the right fueling. Definitely needs some rods in that motor to actually put that turbo to use, I would be worried pushing anything over mid 300's on a stock motor personally.
> 
> Awesome project, hope to see this thing make some serious power down the road :thumbup:


That's what I'm hoping to do... 350ish whp ~ 400chp


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

m4f1050 said:


> I need to take the car to Axis @ Orlando, FL for the Unitronic Stage 3 program


When are you going there?? IM over in CocoaBeach... I would like to see this beast in person!! Im about 45 min away from Axis.

Im guessing Ivan is doing the tune??


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

lipprandt35 said:


> When are you going there?? IM over in CocoaBeach... I would like to see this beast in person!! Im about 45 min away from Axis.
> 
> Im guessing Ivan is doing the tune??


They don't have a Dyno, but they are the closest Unitronic dealer. I would take it there to get whatever it is needed to get the program on the ECU, not sure what all they have to do...


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

Got the IC today, but damn Fed Ex likes to throw **** around, box looks like it went through hell! I wish there was a better way of sending ****!

Upsets me, asshoels throw **** around since it aint theirs...


The box even had a RED TAPE saying caution glass! WTF!?!?


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

*Wagner Tuning IC - Superb!*

Got the OK from Glen @ AMI to open the box, IC seems to be ok!  Great packaging, thanks!

Highly recommend this IC! Its HUGE and looks like it will do an awesome job at cooling down the air!

Here are some pics:


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Nice! But it should be for the price, right? Is it going in today? What's left other than the tune?

From a phone tapped by NSA


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

*Cold Air Intake*

The price I think was right (This thing is built tough! Very very happy with it! Never had this good of an intercooler, not even on my Twin Turbo 20B (3 rotor) RX8!!!)

My last piece of the puzzle.... Cold Air Intake... Oh, and the gauges, which I already ordered the dual gauge pod. (the IC if it gets rainy I will go and install it today, since I won't be able to mow the lawn >: ) haha) -- LOOKING at the Carbonio CAI... Seems to be what I want...

I've seen some that are curved (injen) which I don't think would work right - why you ask? The MAF sensor requires to measure air coming in straight. If there is one that everybody recommends, please post link/images. Thanks!!!

I've see a few that isolate the air filter from the heat of the engine and uses the intake vent on the front of the car on top of the radiator/ic/etc etc... And the biggest air filter I can get.

AND YES, I believe the bigger the better when it comes to turbo (intake, turbo and exhaust.)

Intake: You want the most volume and cooler temps.

Exhaust: You don't want any restrictions, so high flow mufflers and cat-less I think will give me the best results in performance.

If I am wrong I am open to suggestions!!!


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Sounds good. I have the CTS turbo intake and I really like it. It's not flashy carbon fiber, but it came with a heat shield and places the filter in the front vent, was easy to install, sounds good, and should work with a bt. I've been looking for an inexpensive intercooler upgrade that can handle k04 (actually frankenturbo) power levels and have read some good reviews on the godspeed v2...

I'm excited to see your progress man!

From a phone tapped by NSA


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

Turb02 said:


> Sounds good. I have the CTS turbo intake and I really like it. It's not flashy carbon fiber, but it came with a heat shield and places the filter in the front vent, was easy to install, sounds good, and should work with a bt. I've been looking for an inexpensive intercooler upgrade that can handle k04 (actually frankenturbo) power levels and have read some good reviews on the godspeed v2...
> 
> I'm excited to see your progress man!
> 
> From a phone tapped by NSA


How much was the CTS turbo intake? I don't need the piping, just from the MAF to the front and a heat shield... That's why I was looking at the Carbonio... But if yours is only the heat shield and has a straight pipe from the MAF to where the filter is I might consider that! Not looking to pay for carbon fiber. Nothing in my car is carbon fiber! LOL

Posting pics of Wagner Tuning IC install... Had to remove whole front, but didn't have to remove A/C or water lines, managed to do it without that..  Same with the water intake to the turbo, using the stock one it's actually covering the heat from the oil line a bit.


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

*Wagner Tuning IC is installed! *




















The rest of the pictures are the same but in reverse order.... LOL It looks the same so not wasting bandwidth you can just imagine it being put back together... 


Check out picture #7! The Wagner Tuning is almost twice the width! Love it!


PS: Please don't flame my SUPER MEGA high flow air filter!!! LOL The tape...the tape... LOL I think I'm going to tie-wrap it...


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

I missed the part where you wanted the maf to be a straight shoot for the air...the cts kit has the maf on the back side of the engine...in that section of the pipe. I got a military discount so it was a bit cheaper...

From a phone tapped by NSA


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

Well, still looking around for the CAI... Carbonio would be nicer for me if it was cheaper and non-carbon fiber...


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

I think stero1d is trying to sell his carbino...our maybe he already did?

From a phone tapped by NSA


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

Turb02 said:


> I think stero1d is trying to sell his carbino...our maybe he already did?
> 
> From a phone tapped by NSA


PM sent. Let's see if it's still available and if the price is right.


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

m4f1050 said:


> PM sent. Let's see if it's still available and if the price is right.


It's still available he texted me earlier , also are u having hard time with unitronic to build a file for your car ? I've been waiting for months now to build KO4 for mine , I'm already stage 1+ and I don't wont to blow $600 otherwise I would go another route 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

Toma23 said:


> It's still available he texted me earlier , also are u having hard time with unitronic to build a file for your car ? I've been waiting for months now to build KO4 for mine , I'm already stage 1+ and I don't wont to blow $600 otherwise I would go another route
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


I'm waiting.... (for Unitronic)

What about APR, do they have the Big Turbo software or is it the same ordeal?


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

It's really hard to say it depends on the ECU , originally I was gonna do stage 2 , but they didn't have the program , so I've been waiting since August , now I decided to go ko4 guess I'm the first one with ko4 that matches my ECU type , only way to find out is for you to physically go to UNI dealer an try , if they don't then good luck waiting some good time till the build it for you !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

Toma23 said:


> It's really hard to say it depends on the ECU , originally I was gonna do stage 2 , but they didn't have the program , so I've been waiting since August , now I decided to go ko4 guess I'm the first one with ko4 that matches my ECU type , only way to find out is for you to physically go to UNI dealer an try , if they don't then good luck waiting some good time till the build it for you !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


http://www.unitronic-chipped.com/faq#ecu-part-number

They need your ECU ID and the REVISION #


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

They do have it but its still taking long time to build the file 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Uni for the loss!!!!


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

Don't feel like waisting $600 , otherwise I would go APR already stage1 with UNI but 4 months it's a bit too long of a wait 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Toma23 said:


> Don't feel like waisting $600 , otherwise I would go APR already stage1 with UNI but 4 months it's a bit too long of a wait
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


ur going to give up eventually


----------



## lilfleck (Nov 28, 2008)

Could you post logs of the wagner IC? There is little-no info on this IC. Not a fan of the fact that it is painted for the fact that it wuoldn't cool as well as if it were bare metal, but everything else looks great.


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

lilfleck said:


> Could you post logs of the wagner IC? There is little-no info on this IC. Not a fan of the fact that it is painted for the fact that it wuoldn't cool as well as if it were bare metal, but everything else looks great.


Well, it's a bigger IC so it can't be compared apples to apples, I need to be boosting and having more air flowing to be able to tell, but I agree with you, the center part should not be painted, it should be bare metal like you say.


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> ur going to give up eventually


What about GIAC for you K04 users? What are our options? APR, Unitronic and GIAC only? I know I can't go GIAC it's only for K04 I think that you can use GIAC....


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

m4f1050 said:


> What about GIAC for you K04 users? What are our options? APR, Unitronic and GIAC only? I know I can't go GIAC it's only for K04 I think that you can use GIAC....


Revo and gonzo are also there, as well as maestro which will unlock the ecu and enable u to write ur own tune


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> ...as well as maestro which will unlock the ecu and enable u to write ur own tune


Or 'nade your motor if you screw up and don't know what you're doing. 

It will allow for complete control of the tune though...which is very nice.

From a phone tapped by NSA


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Or 'nade your motor if you screw up and don't know what you're doing.
> 
> It will allow for complete control of the tune though...which is very nice.
> 
> From a phone tapped by NSA


Yea, well usually when u do maestro u have someone else tune it who has knowledge of tuning as its extremely difficult to tune a car very good and safe


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

So out of the 5 that will do Big Turbo kits which is the most reliable one?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

m4f1050 said:


> So out of the 5 that will do Big Turbo kits which is the most reliable one?


Its hard to say exacty....i would check out the tuners local to u and get a feeling for them and see whos most willing to work with u and who u feel most comfortable with....im not BT but i still did that when i was looking to get tuned and i ended up with GIAC and haven't looked back


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

AZ_CC said:


> Its hard to say exacty....i would check out the tuners local to u and get a feeling for them and see whos most willing to work with u and who u feel most comfortable with....im not BT but i still did that when i was looking to get tuned and i ended up with GIAC and haven't looked back


I checked their website and didn't see any BT option so I guess GIAC is out of the question for me?

It's been over a week and Unitronic keeps saying they will contact me in a few days... Someone already reported waiting months.... Ugh! At least I'm still finishing my installs and what not.. Still need a CAI option..


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

I like united Motorsports tunes over anybody else 

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

Why not have jeff atwood at united Motorsports tune it?

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

Unitronic are a bunch of *******s terrible customer service.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

m4f1050 said:


> I checked their website and didn't see any BT option so I guess GIAC is out of the question for me?
> 
> It's been over a week and Unitronic keeps saying they will contact me in a few days... Someone already reported waiting months.... Ugh! At least I'm still finishing my installs and what not.. Still need a CAI option..


Call GIAC and see, im sure they can write u up something....thats why i said to call or go see ur local tuners and talk to them personally and see what they say cuz they can better communicate with the tuning company and more then likely hail great results



youngblood7868 said:


> I like united Motorsports tunes over anybody else
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


 From last i talked to them a few months back they said they havent touched TSIs yet


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

m4f1050 said:


> Still need a CAI option..


From my reading, you want a straight shot from the intake grate to the MAF, a heat shield, not carbon fiber, and reasonably priced compared to carbonio. 

Take a look at Modshack. I had APR/Carbonio on my car previously and have been very happy after switching to the Modshack VTDA CAI. Steve is great to work with.

http://www.modshack.info/VTDA.htm


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> Call GIAC and see, im sure they can write u up something....thats why i said to call or go see ur local tuners and talk to them personally and see what they say cuz they can better communicate with the tuning company and more then likely hail great results
> 
> Well really local tuners have no power over anything they are just dealers the file has to be sent from headquarters regardless what tuner is APR, UNI, GIAC unless there was a file written before to match your type of ECU local shop can't tune your car , they get them via email , stage 1 is usually the most common file they will have because that's what ppl usually end up with , now for some of us that wanna go bigger turbo KO4 , GT28 or what not if no one ever requested that type of file prior that means that they won't have it & need to write it specifically for your ECU, once it's done and next person needs that same file it's gonna be available , so ME&OP are just unlucky , but the think what bothersome is the type if waiting like 3 months in my case , and I've called & called several times , even the dealer in Wondsor Canada has called it's the same story , your case is urgent well I guess it's not urgent since its been 3 months since the order has been put in and without any results , well now lets see how OP's case gets resolved , I kind gave up on the tune gonna hold on to the turbo till spring it's getting cold & car is going on winter mode , sorry for the long write up but unless UNI headquarters finishes the tune nothing anyone else can do !!
> 
> ...





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Well i was saying talk to the shop and work with them cuz they can probably work with the tuning company much easier and communicate with them better then u can going solo....and yes it depends on urgency but i know much more ppl that have been taken care of with their tunes that have worked through their local shop rather then by themselves and have got their tunes tweaked and worked over....its not an overnight kind of thing, like u said as u go to the bigger turbos where theres not many ppl out there with them ur kind of venturing into the uncharted


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

dcbc said:


> From my reading, you want a straight shot from the intake grate to the MAF, a heat shield, not carbon fiber, and reasonably priced compared to carbonio.
> 
> Take a look at Modshack. I had APR/Carbonio on my car previously and have been very happy after switching to the Modshack VTDA CAI. Steve is great to work with.
> 
> http://www.modshack.info/VTDA.htm


I wish they had more pictures... Where is it getting the air from? the port on the front like the stock and like Carbonio does? They have a back photo but no front photo.


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

Im going to finish all the details and then I'll start calling around. At this point I don't really care who does the tuning as long as they are a reliable company and knows what they are doing.


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

m4f1050 said:


> I wish they had more pictures... Where is it getting the air from? the port on the front like the stock and like Carbonio does? They have a back photo but no front photo.


It gets it from the vent, but it is not sealed off like the carbonio. It has a velocity stack on the top/front of the cone filter to direct air around the filter material. The housing is insulated. Easy install and disassembly to clean the filter. It is a simple design, but it's well built and effective.

Here's the front. Looks like a jet engine.










This is how close it is to the front intake. No, it's not sealed, but it's as near as makes little difference (at least at Stage 1+ on my car).


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

dcbc said:


> It gets it from the vent, but it is not sealed off like the carbonio. It has a velocity stack on the top/front of the cone filter to direct air around the filter material. The housing is insulated. Easy install and disassembly to clean the filter. It is a simple design, but it's well built and effective.
> 
> Here's the front. Looks like a jet engine.
> 
> ...


Interesting! It's like a backwards filter, if you look at it. Cleanable? Prob. with a kit? I'm thinking this + a nice cover to the intake vent you can get nice temps and nice flow, maybe even widening the intake vent.... Idk.. I can prob. have one done in aluminum or metal, got a buddy that does alum. welding and fabrication and I do his computer work/fixing..


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

Here are pics of my exhaust (pics are WIP pictures so try to imagine finished product, I had ppl behind for work to be done so didn't get a chance to take final pic, car was already down.)

4-sale (you can use same piece at end to put them together without having to take down the rear suspension out. Make me offers via PM this is not a for-sale thread and will take it down if it becomes one.












Low end acceleration improved so much I don't even have to boost to get up to speed and when it wakes up it's very nice even at 1 bar (about 14.5 psi but more volume is what worries me) wastegate  won't go higher on boost or experiment until I get program.

These mufflers are straight through (even the rear one, didn't go with any muffler I guess? Less restriction and turbo loves that LOL) On Image is a url where it explains 3 types of mufflers


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

m4f1050 said:


> Here are pics of my exhaust (pics are WIP pictures so try to imagine finished product, I had ppl behind for work to be done so didn't get a chance to take final pic, car was already down.)
> 
> 4-sale (you can use same piece at end to put them together without having to take down the rear suspension out. Make me offers via PM this is not a for-sale thread and will take it down if it becomes one.
> 
> ...



can we get a sound clip?


----------



## ptfern (Apr 15, 2004)

m4f1050 said:


> The rest of the pictures are the same but in reverse order.... LOL It looks the same so not wasting bandwidth you can just imagine it being put back together...
> 
> 
> Check out picture #7! The Wagner Tuning is almost twice the width! Love it!
> ...




Nice intercooler. I see you found out about it while visiting Axis seeing mine there. ;-)
It really is a great unit.

I know some have asked about logs on this intercooler. Here's a good review. 

http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=180325


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

mEed said:


> can we get a sound clip?


It's very quiet, quieter than with the stock mufflers. I don't have anything that records the sound.


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

ptfern said:


> Nice intercooler. I see you found out about it while visiting Axis seeing mine there. ;-)
> It really is a great unit.
> 
> I know some have asked about logs on this intercooler. Here's a good review.
> ...


Actually someone referred it here on this thread. When I stopped by Axis it was closed already. I could only speak to a mechanic. Didn't see your car, only the rear and jacked up, saw it's the same color, that's about it..


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

m4f1050 said:


> Interesting! It's like a backwards filter, if you look at it. Cleanable? Prob. with a kit? I'm thinking this + a nice cover to the intake vent you can get nice temps and nice flow, maybe even widening the intake vent.... Idk.. I can prob. have one done in aluminum or metal, got a buddy that does alum. welding and fabrication and I do his computer work/fixing..


It's a K&N cone filter with an aluminum diverter (vstack) on the top. Cleanable and easy to access. The housing design is straight forward and well built. It's a no frills solution at a pretty reasonable cost.


----------



## ptfern (Apr 15, 2004)

m4f1050 said:


> Actually someone referred it here on this thread. When I stopped by Axis it was closed already. I could only speak to a mechanic. Didn't see your car, only the rear and jacked up, saw it's the same color, that's about it..



No worries. Again, it's a great unit. You will not regret it. My CC was the first to have the Wagner piece. Wagner wasn't sure it would line up but it will without an issue as you already know. 

Enjoy.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Updates?

From a phone tapped by NSA


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ I was out for 2 weeks, also started a new job, been busy, car is running like stock but laggier (due to bigger turbo) but no tune/program yet, so im just waiting on everything now. >: (

I guess I'll do the CAI now I think I can get the VTDA.


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

OP so it's ok to install the bigger turbo & drive it without a tune won't do any damage , I don't have the tune yet either but I wanna install it since the guy that's doing the install for me will be out of the country till August , wanna take advantage of that lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

Toma23 said:


> OP so it's ok to install the bigger turbo & drive it without a tune won't do any damage , I don't have the tune yet either but I wanna install it since the guy that's doing the install for me will be out of the country till August , wanna take advantage of that lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


NO, it is NOT ok to run unTUNED. I disagree. What I am saying is I am boosting less than stock with the internal wastegate my kit has and that's kinda saving my motor at the moment and I am NOT installing the boost controller yet until I get it tuned. I still let off the gas when I see the boost gauge reach 8psi and keep it at 0 ~ 5 psi tops.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

shouldnt the car go into limp mode if it sees "overboost"? Im just asking because I saw video of a frankenturbo F23t on a GTI and thats what the guy was saying in the video. He was not tuned and said his car went into limp mode if it overboosted.

Just a question, and Im not saying that its safe by any means.


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

m4f1050 said:


> NO, it is NOT ok to run unTUNED. I disagree. What I am saying is I am boosting less than stock with the internal wastegate my kit has and that's kinda saving my motor at the moment and I am NOT installing the boost controller yet until I get it tuned. I still let off the gas when I see the boost gauge reach 8psi and keep it at 0 ~ 5 psi tops.


You can install ur boost controller, just keep the it set at minimum settings so you stay out of boost as much as possible. 

What boost controller are you using? 

Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

So here is a link to a post from Arin at APR...this is the second time Ive seen him comment about the internals being stronger than we think they are (or are willing to push them):

Comment


[email protected] said:


> We have stage 3+ GTI's with 460 HP running on stock internals. Stage 3 does not require rods.


Thread
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-questions&p=73883045&viewfull=1#post73883045




annnnnnnndddd go.


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

Turb02 said:


> shouldnt the car go into limp mode if it sees "overboost"? Im just asking because I saw video of a frankenturbo F23t on a GTI and thats what the guy was saying in the video. He was not tuned and said his car went into limp mode if it overboosted.
> 
> Just a question, and Im not saying that its safe by any means.


Will removing the valve on the cold side null the limb mode? I removed that valve, just plugged it in to avoid a CEL. Just curious... If it doesn't then that should be true. But you have to remember, you are boosting probably same PSI, but more volume with bigger turbo, so IDK..


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

Bill6211789 said:


> You can install ur boost controller, just keep the it set at minimum settings so you stay out of boost as much as possible.
> 
> What boost controller are you using?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3


I tried. I have a greddy profec-s (with the knobs, not digital) with a thumb remote with LO/HI boost settings. I also have a progressive one, but not sure if I want to give up the LO/HI, like the idea of taking off on 1st gear and using the LO setting.  I set it to the minimum and I'm not sure if I hosed it right but it would go up to 10psi before it would stop pulling. I dont like to play around when untuned. I wish Unitronic would try to pick up the speed. They have the tune for this turbo but for another ECU so I rather wait.... I hope not as long as 3 or 4 months... It's killing me, stock CC's smoking me hahahaa J/K


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

Turb02 said:


> So here is a link to a post from Arin at APR...this is the second time Ive seen him comment about the internals being stronger than we think they are (or are willing to push them):
> 
> Comment
> 
> ...


Sounds like they are runing M/W injection to get those #'s. I would replace the rods if going that high just to be safe. It's better to have a margin and not run on the line all the time, boost spikes and other stuff to take in consideration...


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Sure, but even without meth, it's over 350. I just thought I'd bring it to light...just in case

From a phone tapped by NSA


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

I


m4f1050 said:


> I tried. I have a greddy profec-s (with the knobs, not digital) with a thumb remote with LO/HI boost settings. I also have a progressive one, but not sure if I want to give up the LO/HI, like the idea of taking off on 1st gear and using the LO setting.  I set it to the minimum and I'm not sure if I hosed it right but it would go up to 10psi before it would stop pulling. I dont like to play around when untuned. I wish Unitronic would try to pick up the speed. They have the tune for this turbo but for another ECU so I rather wait.... I hope not as long as 3 or 4 months... It's killing me, stock CC's smoking me hahahaa J/K


You may have it hooked up incorrectly, you should be able to set everything as low as possible and you'll only see like 5-10 psi i know when tuning my greddy ebc it was able to do that. I have the profec spec b, but that shouldn't matter with just keeping the settings low 

How do you have the boost lines ran to the ebc and its controllers? 

Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## U-20T (Jan 29, 2011)

Bill6211789 said:


> I
> 
> You may have it hooked up incorrectly, you should be able to set everything as low as possible and you'll only see like 5-10 psi i know when tuning my greddy ebc it was able to do that. I have the profec spec b, but that shouldn't matter with just keeping the settings low
> 
> ...


WG pressure is 1 bar so 15ish psi minimum.

Do not run without a tune 15psi is ~300hp so it won't be right


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

Turb02 said:


> Sure, but even without meth, it's over 350. I just thought I'd bring it to light...just in case
> 
> From a phone tapped by NSA


I want from 350 ~ 400 whp. I don't think I should have to replace rods, I already have a fast car, I just want my DD to not be slow :-D


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

Bill6211789 said:


> I
> 
> You may have it hooked up incorrectly, you should be able to set everything as low as possible and you'll only see like 5-10 psi i know when tuning my greddy ebc it was able to do that. I have the profec spec b, but that shouldn't matter with just keeping the settings low
> 
> ...


I haven't hooked it up to my CC yet. I know it has several ways to plug it. One releasing the air, another one pushing air when opening which should lower PSI (making the wastegate open sooner) I will consult a diagram when I do hook it up. But yeah, makes sense what you are saying, it will prob. be one of the projects while I wait for Unitron.....zzzzzzzzzz erm.. Unitronic...


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

It's the torque that you have to watch.

From a phone tapped by NSA


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

Ordered TTtuned CAI. Waiting on that to install it and get rid of my super duper taped warm air intake...


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

My new gauges 

AEM Failsafe Boost/Air-Fuel and AEM Fuel Pressure.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Is fuel pressure, on a big turbo car, something that needs to be that closely monitored? Honest question.

From a phone tapped by NSA


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

When you're pushing the stocker fuel system I would monitor it, yes. Those are the 3 things I always check on my setups. You have fuel (fuel pressure), compression - air (bosot), and how it's mixing AFR readout. You know something is wrong when you see too high AFR #'s and if you see low fuel pressure #


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Are you building your motor? I didn't think 350/350 was really "taxing" on the fuel system?

Either way, where are you mounting them?

From a phone tapped by NSA


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

Turb02 said:


> Are you building your motor? I didn't think 350/350 was really "taxing" on the fuel system?
> 
> Either way, where are you mounting them?
> 
> From a phone tapped by NSA


After I install the CAI.


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

CAI installed. Tomorrow I think I will take some time to install the new Guagues....



..and I used a special made hose but with clamp-on clamps that tend to get lose, and yes, they did.... so I replaced them with twist clamps, and the one close to the turbo is top quality, 7mm I can adjust from underneath.




Fixed it last night after I installed the CAI. It was leaking coolant and turned my coolant light on... bleh.. No leaks after 24 hrs. and I have been boosting 8psi all day long, no leaks so far. 

Yeah, at 12am I was still putting parts back on the car, finished around 1:30am. :-/ Had to take the axle out again, very easy to do, by removing the 3 bottom nuts from the bottom A arm and loosening the 6 bolts with an extension and impact, and the outside nut. Less than 15 mins to take out.  I guess after you do it 3 times you get the hang of it. That leaves a clear space to work with the turbo. In case I need to replace any hose (i.e. oil return hose or that same water hose. Any suggestions on what type of hose I should use for high temps?


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Any exciting updates?


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

Impatiently waiting 'til the 19th (for 2 weeks' time to go by) so I can call back Unitronic and find out status of my program. Any other way of doing this?


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

m4f1050 said:


> Impatiently waiting 'til the 19th (for 2 weeks' time to go by) so I can call back Unitronic and find out status of my program. Any other way of doing this?


Of doing what? BT Tune? Have you considered Maestro? Im sure there are TSI BT files to download, then bring it to a local dyno tuner to tweak to your likings...?


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

If you find an Eurodyne Maestro 7 file for BT let me know, I'll buy Maestro MYSELF and take it with my laptop to a tuner. I am not waiting any more if I don't have to.


```
Vehicles with CCTA/CBFA Post 2010

The installation of a boot loader program may be required to prepare the engine controller for Maestro Tuning Suite use. Please contact your local dealer or [email protected] for further details.
```


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

m4f1050 said:


> If you find an Eurodyne Maestro 7 file for BT let me know, I'll buy Maestro MYSELF and take it with my laptop to a tuner. I am not waiting any more if I don't have to.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...




Damn, that sucks! Have you contacted anyone regarding this?


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

Turb02 said:


> Damn, that sucks! Have you contacted anyone regarding this?


No...... Im just in the limb here... Car's faster, checking my AFR's all the time. No way of checking the timing so I am not even stressing the motor, not going over 5psi (which goes up to 8 sometimes)


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

4k miles/5 months later and still waiting on unitronic. I am done, I need to know what other good/best options are available. Im tired of having a big turbo and be a bit faster but laggier... sucks... I should've ordered the unitronic and left it stock until they were ready.


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

m4f1050 said:


> 4k miles/5 months later and still waiting on unitronic. I am done, I need to know what other good/best options are available. Im tired of having a big turbo and be a bit faster but laggier... sucks... I should've ordered the unitronic and left it stock until they were ready.


Have you contacted them? What have they been telling you of you have been? 5 months is extremely long. 

Sent from my Galaxy Note3


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

Unitronic sucks bro..There customer service is ****! And there arrogant when you call them on the phone.

Sent from my SCH-R970X using Tapatalk


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

m4f1050 said:


> 4k miles/5 months later and still waiting on unitronic. I am done, I need to know what other good/best options are available. Im tired of having a big turbo and be a bit faster but laggier... sucks... I should've ordered the unitronic and left it stock until they were ready.


I hear this all the time from people when it comes to unitronic! !

Sent from my SCH-R970X using Tapatalk


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

I was told they were extremely busy.

I think I am going to buy Maestro Suite. It's $150 less and they have a database of tunes they might have one similar to my setup where the tuner will prob. only need to do fine tuning and tweaking...

NOW after 5 months I have decided I will swap rods and upgrade injectors and go a bit more crazy... 

EDIT: Question, today I got pulled by an Audi S4, but not by much, I could keep up and see him pull very slowly. I feel my car more powerful at higher RPMs on the highway. I was checking and they have 333HP, by how much will the S4 pull a stock CC? Something noticeable or not that much noticeable?


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

Nothing yet from UNITRONIC... I am going to try to contact APR to see what they say... This is absurd! If APR has nothing then I guess I will have to get Maestro and take it somewhere to have it tuned.

EDIT: I lowered the back a little more to match the front a bit more, me like!


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

I guess Maestro it is.. APR pretty much told me they don't do any "custom calibration" for any turbo kit other than theirs..


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

m4f1050 said:


> I guess Maestro it is.. APR pretty much told me they don't do any "custom calibration" for any turbo kit other than theirs..


Whats up with UNI? I thought they do this kind of stuff all the time?

Thats APR for you.

That setup looks sweet by the way. Please make a video once you have it all setup.


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

milan187 said:


> Whats up with UNI? I thought they do this kind of stuff all the time?
> 
> Thats APR for you.
> 
> That setup looks sweet by the way. Please make a video once you have it all setup.


UNI has taken 7 months. No clue what's up... I sent Eurodyne a msg to see if my ECU is compatible or not. Will do, when I dyno/tune it I will take vid. Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## U-20T (Jan 29, 2011)

m4f1050 said:


> UNI has taken 7 months. No clue what's up... I sent Eurodyne a msg to see if my ECU is compatible or not. Will do, when I dyno/tune it I will take vid. Thanks for the compliments.


I think you should contact John via email


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

U-20T said:


> I think you should contact John via email


That's who I've been talking to.


----------



## U-20T (Jan 29, 2011)

m4f1050 said:


> That's who I've been talking to.


Email him, just do it.  

[email protected]


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

U-20T said:


> Email him, just do it.
> 
> [email protected]


Today is a Glorious day! Got my UNITRONIC Stage 3 ECU software as well as the UNITRONIC Stage 2 DSG software! I have 1 word to say... SICK!

Can't wait to take it to the dyno! At merely 20psi the car just loses traction, in 1, 2 and almost on 3rd! I think I need better tires! LOL!

I installed a Profec Type-S boost controller with a remote (LO for 15psi and HI for 20psi - after I dyno it and make sure my AF mix is ok) 15psi is the lowest now that its boosting, go figure, it was boosting 8 - 10psi without the software... 

I also found out what turbo kit I have.  An Eurojet EJ400. Ivan @ Axis Motoring recognized it. GT3071 turbine, so Stage 3 UNITRONIC with stock injectors was the perfect match.


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

Congrats, enjoy it. Stage 3 is awesome. 

Sent from my Galaxy Note3


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks! Unfortunately I have to wait until next weekend, I guess there are some races going on somewhere and my dyno guy is out of town. 


EDIT:

U-20T is this turbo bigger than the one from EJ400 kit? Sure looks like it... and it's not Garret, it's Precision, which is why I wanted it!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Sick setup bro.... cant wait for videos and dyno results!


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Sick setup bro.... cant wait for videos and dyno results!


Can't wait til this weekend!  I want to see numbers too!


----------



## U-20T (Jan 29, 2011)

m4f1050 said:


> Thanks! Unfortunately I have to wait until next weekend, I guess there are some races going on somewhere and my dyno guy is out of town.
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> ...





m4f1050 said:


> Can't wait til this weekend!  I want to see numbers too!


It is bigger/not, it is capable of more power made 487whp with it. The Compressor is same size of a gt3071 but it is billet so lighter and more power, turbine is smaller but same size as the 3071-wg. 

Looking forward to it, my guess is 375whp and 345wtq


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

U-20T said:


> It is bigger/not, it is capable of more power made 487whp with it. The Compressor is same size of a gt3071 but it is billet so lighter and more power, turbine is smaller but same size as the 3071-wg.
> 
> Looking forward to it, my guess is 375whp and 345wtq


Yeah, I am hoping it reaches 350 or more. How did you get 476 out of it?


----------



## U-20T (Jan 29, 2011)

m4f1050 said:


> Yeah, I am hoping it reaches 350 or more. How did you get 476 out of it?


Unitronic HO fueling system and Aquamist HFS-4 Direct Port w/m


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

U-20T said:


> Unitronic HO fueling system and Aquamist HFS-4 Direct Port w/m


Did you replace rods? I have a w/m kit but I never liked the idea of using it since I got it for my RX8 and rotaries are "delicate" and can't lean and running out of w/m is not a good thing..
Let's see what happens, maybe I'll want more, don't we all? LOL


----------



## U-20T (Jan 29, 2011)

m4f1050 said:


> Did you replace rods? I have a w/m kit but I never liked the idea of using it since I got it for my RX8 and rotaries are "delicate" and can't lean and running out of w/m is not a good thing..
> Let's see what happens, maybe I'll want more, don't we all? LOL


Rods and you can do it, I have a built head and rods. OEM pistons. 

Aquamist is very adjustable and runs on IDC as main input so its more variable thats why I use it.


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

U-20T said:


> Rods and you can do it, I have a built head and rods. OEM pistons.
> 
> Aquamist is very adjustable and runs on IDC as main input so its more variable thats why I use it.


Hmmm, so it's not by boost, but by injector duty cycle? That's interesting. I'm not sure what mine is, I know it's progressive and it has all kinds of settings, I need to pull it out of my pandora's box and check


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

I finally got a chance to dyno my car. Didn't get a chance to swap tires so I did it with my 20" wheels..





On LO boost setting (15psi) I did ~312 and on HI boost setting (20psi) I did ~339 so something is not adding up right. Need to contact Unitronic and find out what's not right. I was close to 350whp which is what I wanted anyways. Anybody knows how much crank HP that is? (340?)


----------



## U-20T (Jan 29, 2011)

m4f1050 said:


> I finally got a chance to dyno my car. Didn't get a chance to swap tires so I did it with my 20" wheels..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


390-400chp, you had big heavy wheels on which can to easy 10-20hp drop. Did you log it at all on the dyno? Would be the only way to check up on her, also do you have the .drf file from the dyno operator? If you have these email it all to me and let me take a look.

Post not in mph, use rpm, and the torque line too if you have it.

The graph is smooth though


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

U-20T said:


> 390-400chp, you had big heavy wheels on which can to easy 10-20hp drop. Did you log it at all on the dyno? Would be the only way to check up on her, also do you have the .drf file from the dyno operator? If you have these email it all to me and let me take a look


I guess that isn't as bad as I thought. I duplicated the hp.. stock DSG is 200chp. I can get the .drf files, I need to call the guy and ask him to email me the files. We didn't use a wideband on the dyno, I used the OBD-II and Torque software for Android to see a/f while we did the runs. It was constant 11.6~11.7 all the way to 7.5k rpms. I have ECU stage III Unitronic and DSG stage II Unitronic software on it.
6 speed manual is 280chp and 6 speed automatic is 200chp (Edmunds reviews)

Still happy with it.  Next mod is Rods and fuel system to make it more reliable.


----------



## U-20T (Jan 29, 2011)

m4f1050 said:


> I guess that isn't as bad as I thought. I duplicated the hp.. stock DSG is 200chp. I can get the .drf files, I need to call the guy and ask him to email me the files. We didn't use a wideband on the dyno, I used the OBD-II and Torque software for Android to see a/f while we did the runs. It was constant 11.6~11.7 all the way to 7.5k rpms. I have ECU stage III Unitronic and DSG stage II Unitronic software on it.
> 6 speed manual is 280chp and 6 speed automatic is 200chp (Edmunds reviews)
> 
> Still happy with it.  Next mod is Rods and fuel system to make it more reliable.


Grab the drfs and was looking for vagcom logs, do you have vagcom? If so pm me and I'll have you log.

Those numbers are good dsg and massive wheels.


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

U-20T said:


> Grab the drfs and was looking for vagcom logs, do you have vagcom? If so pm me and I'll have you log.
> 
> Those numbers are good dsg and massive wheels.


Yes, I have vagcom. Let me ask the guy to email me the drf files. I have 3 but we dyno'ed one on 4th gear and did 332whp. Wasn't too happy with that pull, took forever. These pulls were on 3rd gear.

EDIT: I just called him and he said we didn't connect anything on the car, we only did HP runs. (no timing, no wideband, no torque)


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

m4f1050 said:


> Yes, I have vagcom. Let me ask the guy to email me the drf files. I have 3 but we dyno'ed one on 4th gear and did 332whp. Wasn't too happy with that pull, took forever. These pulls were on 3rd gear.
> 
> EDIT: I just called him and he said we didn't connect anything on the car, we only did HP runs. (no timing, no wideband, no torque)


Ok, so Im caught up on my bills... Ready for ROD upgrades, I was checking IE RODS and they have 2 additional options:

Rifle Drilled and bolt upgrade (from ARP 2000 to ARP 625+) can someone please explain more about these 2 options? Thanks!

After ROD upgrade I am doing the HO fuel upgrade from Unitronic and DSG clutch upgrade.  I basically want the car to be "bullet proof" at this much power. Be able to run 20psi all day long and not break anything.


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

ptfern said:


> No worries. Again, it's a great unit. You will not regret it. My CC was the first to have the Wagner piece. Wagner wasn't sure it would line up but it will without an issue as you already know.
> 
> Enjoy.


I've been wanting to ask you, did you ever dyno your CC? And what BT kit and mods do you have on yours? Im curious as to what kinds of numbers I should be seeing. Also, what wheels did you use when you dyno'ed it (if you did?)


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

Another misc upgrade: NGK Iridium IX spark plugs and R8 coils.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Any updates on this?


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

Turb02 said:


> Any updates on this?


Waiting on Unitronic's 7500 rpm DSG program to run some dyno/logging.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Annnnnd?


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

Read below email....


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

Got DSG raised to 7,500rpm
Unitronic fuel upgrade (fp & injectors)
submitted request for ECU program too for the Fuel Upgrade

Is there a better water pump I can install on my vw cc?


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Not sure about the water pump. Good question though. Glad to see progress!


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

OP have you done the rods yet? I am on gtx2867r and next hurdle is rods/fueling to get above 400 who mark as well. Was planning to do this later in the year. You going to install yourself right? Please keep up the progress. I'll likely be using ie rods and UNI fueling too. 

If I were you I'd skip DSG clutches until you have issues. stocks are pretty sturdy and there are mixed reviews on clutch pack upgrade benefits. would save u like $2500.

That'll pay for rods fueling and watermeth...almost. :beer::thumbup:


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

Doing everything myself, yes. I got Peuter rods instead of IE.

Looking for a water pump solution. On 2nd water pump already. Meh...


----------



## Ub3r Dub1n (Oct 22, 2009)

You're local in Orlando? I'd love to come by and check out the build in person. Shoot me a text.
- Nick
413-433-5417


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

Ub3r Dub1n said:


> You're local in Orlando? I'd love to come by and check out the build in person. Shoot me a text.
> - Nick
> 413-433-5417


I'll text u in the weekend, going to bike night @ Old Town and I'm super busy at work :-/


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Ub3r Dub1n said:


> You're local in Orlando? I'd love to come by and check out the build in person. Shoot me a text.
> - Nick
> 413-433-5417


Bro date 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

m4f1050 said:


> I'll text u in the weekend, going to bike night @ Old Town and I'm super busy at work :-/


My bad, been super busy with my kid, he's down for summer vacation until July 28. I'll see if I can txt u afterwards.


----------



## Ub3r Dub1n (Oct 22, 2009)

m4f1050 said:


> My bad, been super busy with my kid, he's down for summer vacation until July 28. I'll see if I can txt u afterwards.


Sounds good bro


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

Well holidays are over, send me a pm with your # if you still want to see my setup.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk

Edit: Never mind, its there.... ill try to call on the weekend.


----------



## VirgoPHD (Dec 12, 2014)

any new info on the big turbo cc?, I want to build a big turbo also, right now running unitronic stage2 stock turbo, turbo muffler delete with 3 inch hi flow DP straight pipe, R8 coils, NGK BRK7 plugs gaped to 27, 6MT looking for 400hp before i start building motor


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

VirgoPHD said:


> any new info on the big turbo cc?, I want to build a big turbo also, right now running unitronic stage2 stock turbo, turbo muffler delete with 3 inch hi flow DP straight pipe, R8 coils, NGK BRK7 plugs gaped to 27, 6MT looking for 400hp before i start building motor


Valves, springs and retainers, Unitronic fuel upgrade (waiting on shop to have a slot available, here the vw speedshops are always full)


----------



## VirgoPHD (Dec 12, 2014)

m4f1050 said:


> Valves, springs and retainers, Unitronic fuel upgrade (waiting on shop to have a slot available, here the vw speedshops are always full)


Interesting

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------

